# Blue Buffalo lies about ingredients



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's just awful!




> Even if you don’t feed your dog Blue Buffalo, this should bring to light something very serious: how do you know if your dog food is what the label says it is?


That is one very _big_ reason I've switched to feeding fresh food that I would eat myself. (if I could afford it for myself.) LOL. I just bought a bigger freezer and it's getting filled with things like goat, kangaroo, chicken, leg of lamb, pork tenderloin, duck feet, duck, rabbit. I have yet to get alligator, organs from various animals and more. They'll be getting green tripe as soon as I can locate some, My dogs are going to get food that I can see first hand what it is, is much more unlikely to have chemicals in it or have nutrients removed by over processing. 

It's so dishonest what Blue Buffalo claimed but was untrue...unless they really didn't know on account of their sources. But they're responsible ultimately. 

When I think of all the dogs that have died from eating lousy food, it's just sickening.

Here's some other horrific stuff

Dangerous dog food? Lawsuit claims Beneful sickened, killed pets - CBS News


FDA: Nearly 1,000 Pets Sickened by China-Made Dog Treats | TIME.com

Remember all the dogs that died from that melamine in dog food? 

I hope everyone knows by now not to buy any kind of food or treats made in China. But that's still no guarantee but it will probably cut down on some serious outcomes. Some of this stuff is in human food too but not to the extent I don't think.

Anyhow, thanks for sharing that article. I hope it will be a spring board for some changes.


----------



## Bandit (Dec 13, 2015)

A lot of these "natural" dog food brands have turned out to be total frauds. At the end of the day, it's still processed food.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The dog food industry in entirely unregulated, so we all just hold our breath and hope we are not being lied to, or feed raw or home prepared. The companies can and do say anything to sell their food and charge huge dollars for it.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

This is so annoying and disgusting, they must make a killing on the stuff anyways so why not do it right.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The industry is regulated but no one is checking. It took Purina's deep pockets to test and litigate for false advertising. That seems more competitive advantage than consumer protection. Disheartening all around, except for the great tee shirts for sale on that site. I loved the one that said "I don't care who dies in the movie, as long as the dog lives".


----------

